# brits from France to Quebec lots of questions



## fonc (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi all

We are a uk family who have lived in France for the last 8 years. Our children (11, 12 & 14) are completely bilingual and we have a small business in France. I don't know if anyone can answer our questions or can offer any advice.

I have checked on the Quebec immigration website and it would look as if we could go and start our own business, does anyone know the timescales for this? 

More importantly our girls would have to go to school, the reason we are thinking of Quebec is to maintain their bilingual upbringing, however the education system is quite different, does anyone know of french families who have moved there and what effect that has had on the children and their education?

Finally if all goes well and we do make the move, any suggestions of where in the french speaking areas would be good for the following: schools and universities, working, skiing, countryside etc!

Thanks


----------

